# MS-TECH MC-300 fragen



## Chron-O-John (18. März 2009)

Hi,
Ich will mir ein Htpc-Gehäuse kaufen.

Das MS-TECH MC-300 gefällt mir recht gut, es sieht halbwegs in Ordnung aus und ist sehr billig, nur habe ich einige Fragen:

Passt da ein Be Quiet Netzteil hinein, wegen des Lüfters auf der Unterseite, oder macht das Probleme?

Ist es in moderater Lautstärke Kühlbar, wenn ein Pentium D (95W TDP) hier seinen Dienst verrichtet?

Passt eine 7900Gt rein?


Oder habt ihr andere Gehäuse vorzuschlagen?
Höhe egal, breite maximal 37 cm.


----------



## Zoon (18. März 2009)

Naja die MS-Tech Dinger sind meist ziemlich klapprig und dröhnen gerne im Takt von HDD usw. mit.


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. März 2009)

Hmm.. ich werds ma eh vorher beim Alternate im geschäft anschaun. Is aber halt ein Recht weiter weg, und wenn das gehäuse Mist is muss ich gar nicht hin fahren.

Hast andere Empfehlungen mir den genannten Spezifikationen?


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

billig trifft es gut , mehr sind die teile auch nicht  

hab mal Hardware in ein MS-WegWerf TEC Gehäuse eingebaut und hatte danach Blutige Finger ! " entgraten" kennen die nicht , das blech ist so dünn wie Papier usw 

nimm besser ein anderes!

sieh dir mal SilverStone Sugo SST-SG02B-F &co an 
das AeroCool M40 Case ist auch günstig kA ob das was taugt , warte vielleicht meldet sich jemand der ein gutes kennt!


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. März 2009)

Hmm.. die sind mir beide etwas zu klobig, "würfelartig"... gefallen mir leider nicht.

Ich hätte gerne lieber so eines, was aussieht wie ein Verstärker/Receiver.


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

gibt ja unmengen von denn dingern^^

Mix Computerversand GmbH
Mix Computerversand GmbH


komplette liste 

andere shops haben auch noch welche die chieftec sind leider schweine teuer


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. März 2009)

Hmm.. das erste is ja viel zu teuer, beim 2ten kann man kein atx netzteil einbauen. Überhaupt liefert der Shop glaube ich gar nicht nach Österreich.

Werde mal nach der Arbeit doch zum Alternate düsen und mal schauen, was die so haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

Warum kaufst dir kein etwas älteres Standard Gehäuse?!
Die sind meist auch ganz gut.


poiu schrieb:


> das AeroCool M40 Case ist auch günstig kA ob das was taugt , warte vielleicht meldet sich jemand der ein gutes kennt!


Öhm, schau in meine Signatur, Stefans kleiner Rechner...


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. März 2009)

Najo, momentan is der eh in einem HP-OEM gehäuse drinnen. Das ist aber erstens hässlich und passt nicht gut ins Wohnzimmerregal. der MS-Tech würde mit sienen 37cm breite exakt reinpassen und ist nicht zu hoch, dann kann man noch was anderes (zum beispiel meinen Kabelreceiver - der auch 37cm breit is) drauf / Drunter stellen. und ich brauch Platz für einen Verstärker.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

Hast du irgendwo Bilder vom Innenleben gefunden??
Ich nicht, was auch nicht gerad für das Netzteil spricht.

Über das Aerocool M40 weiß´t ja jetzt einiges, eine Alternative wäre das (baugleiche) Tacens Theca.


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. März 2009)

Najo, wie gesagt werd jetzt eh zum alternate fahren da kann ich das gehäuse live begutachten. Das Aerocool.. ich weiß nicht anfänglich gefiels mir überhaupt nicht, je öfter ichs anschau, desto besser gefällts mir.

Wie schon gesagt, das MS-Tech würd halt ganz genau ins Regal reinpassen von der Breite her was halt auch schön aussieht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

Das Aerocool schaut nur auf Bildern so bescheuert aus, wenn du es in Natura siehst, wirst feststellen, das es nicht so übel ausschaut. zumindest das schwarze, nicht das silber/schwarze.

Hier kommts wesentlich besser rüber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich auch noch gemacht hab, ist den HDD Stecker ignoriert und dafür den Power LED Stecker genutzt.
Den kann man auch mal von der Seite sehen, das Display ist hier Mist.

Du hast übrigens auch 'ne automatische, temperaturabhängige Lüftersteuerung, die immerhin einen ANschluss regelt, beim Aerocool M40.
Allerdings ziemlich mieses, low frequency PWM (Lüfter neigen zum klackern oder so)


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

dein kleiner Rechner bericht ist gut , leider fehlen die genauen HArdware angaben oder hab ich sie übersehen Oo 

wozu ist denn das kleine display ? 

was hälst du von Sharkoon Rush Case ,wobei ich kaum was zuquali sagen kann 

persöhnlich gefallen mir die SilverStone wie zB das  Grandia GD02 usw aber einige davon sind scheine teuer


----------



## Chron-O-John (19. März 2009)

Hab mir gestern noch das MS-Tech angeschaut; is eigentlich ganz ok, material halt - najo - billig, aber für den preis.

Das aerocool ist halt recht hoch. Damit muss ich mich noch anfreunden. Aber wie schon gesagt, je öfter ich es seh desto besser gefällts mir. 

Jetzt Stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage, ob ich in meinem Wohnzimmer-Pc eigentlich ein µATX mainbord drinnen hab. aber da kann man ja aufschrauben und nachsehen.

Fürs Aerocool müsst ich auch nicht durch ganz Wien durchfahren das verkauft auch ein Geschäft, das näher ist.

Jetzt seh ich aber grad, dass da ein lochblech ist, wo mein Netzteil den Lüfter hat (nämlich unten) was den Luftstrom sehr behindert. http://www.aerocool.com.tw/images/case/M40/m40-photos/images/4-1_jpg.jpg
Kann man mit einem Seitenschneider (oder Dremel) entfernen, oder fliegt dann alles auseinander?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2009)

Das sollte man ohne größere Probleme entfernen können, Seitenschneider reicht nicht aber Winkelschleifer oder Dremel geht.

Ansonsten: schau doch mal in meine Signatur, Stefans kleiner Rechner.
Da siehst viele Bilder vom Aerocool M40.


----------



## Chron-O-John (19. März 2009)

Jo, hab ich ma eh schon bei deinem ersten Post angeschaut. Dankeschön!


----------



## Chron-O-John (20. März 2009)

Hey, wollt euch nur wissen lassen; ich habe mich nun für das Aerocool M40 entschieden und habe es nicht bereut.

Das Netzteil - Lüfterproblem ließ sich wunderbar mit einem Seitenschneider beheben und es passt wunderbar ins Regal!


----------

